Ask HN: How do you self-promote your projects to get views? - Relinked
======
bemmu
Extensive list of places where you can post:
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

~~~
Relinked
Awesome! Thanks!

